# 2019 Harvest Data



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

For LE and OIL:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/bg/2019/2019_le_oial_all.pdf


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting this - I was beginning to wonder when it would be posted.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

brisket said:


> For LE and OIL:
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/bg/2019/2019_le_oial_all.pdf


Imagine how nice it would be to see more accurate general deer and elk stats too. Randomly calling a few doesn't seem very good. Every tag should have a mandatory survey IMO


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you imagine holding the Henry Mountains multi-season deer tag, and eating tag soup? Dang...

I haven't looked too closely yet at other stuff, that big "0" just stood out to me and I noticed it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

That person hunted 39 days too! Dang, that’s some discipline to not just bust a cap in a “tiny” 170 inch 4 point at the end of the hunts. 

I don’t know whether to feel really sorry for this person, or tip my hat in admiration? Maybe a bit of both. What an experience that must have been!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The satisfation index- lots of LE hunts in the 3 range and many LE ML hunts in the 2s. Ouch. 

And having a Henry Mtns tag that you waited much of your adult life for only to give it a blah 3.0 - not just the Multi-season hunter, but many felt that way with satisfaction ratings in the 3s.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have found that there are a lot of hunters that expect a 200" buck to be hiding behind every tree when they go on a LE hunt and if they don't find multiple 200" bucks that they are not happy about it. 

Also on the Henry Mountain hunts they expect even bigger bucks to be behind the trees. 

One of the big problems that I have seen is that a number of tag holders have never set foot into the unit that they have drawn and have no idea of what to expect and then when they do get there they are unhappy that they actually have to work to find that wall hanger that they have been told about.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Expectations, realistic or not, absolutely could be a big part of this. I was on a CWMU this year that had a couple dozen deer killed on it this year. After hunting there for 4 full days, I'm quite confident that there was not any more than maybe a handful of deer killed that were bigger than 2 points. That CWMU had a satisfaction rating over 4 according to the link. Compare that to those that drew the holy grail of deer tags in Utah on the vaunted Henry Mountains. 

Henry Mtns Archery- 4.3
Henry Mtns Any Weapon- 3.7
Henry Mtns Multi-Season- 3.0 
Henry Mtns Management- 3.8 

That's very interesting to me. I would assume expectations definitely play a role.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

How do 50% of the hunters go home empty handed on the SJ archery elk?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

High Desert Elk said:


> How do 50% of the hunters go home empty handed on the SJ archery elk?


Junior who has been banking his grandma's SJ Elk points and putting in with her as a group finally draws... he kills an elk, she doesnt even hunt.

You can alter this scenario to be husbands who have been banking their non-hunting wives to build points then grouping with them.

Had 2 neighbors who both had wives with max elk points. They weren't sure who they were going to burn them on... but they had enough for a person with only a point or two go group and draw alot of units.

Loopholes are fun to exploit.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Loopholes are fun to exploit.
> 
> -DallanC


With comments like that I'd think you were a lawyer by trade! :mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> With comments like that I'd think you were a lawyer by trade! :mrgreen:


Utah hunters are 100x better than exploiting loopholes than lawyers. They have to be if they want to hunt more than twice in a lifetime 8)

-DallanC


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Interesting data. I wonder how many people actually did the survey!?!? The Zion Muzzy hunt had a 2/3 success rate yet only 2.2 satisfaction rating. Did the 4 unsuccessful hunter take the survey and the successful ones didn't?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I think the satisfaction rating is asked on the form you have to fill out for your LE /OIL results.

It might be the only reason to support 100% reporting on general hunts.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've been called yearly for even GEN hunts for at least 30 years now. My wife and son also get called about every other year.

They ask if you harvested, how many days hunted, if you wounded anything you did not recover, antler size (if applicable) and finally, how you rated your satisfaction with the hunt. I don't think I've ever given a rating lower than a 3. I'm pretty happy with most hunts.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Some of the satisfaction ratings seem hilarious (expectation vs reality). I drew a CWMU, communicated a few times with the operator, killed a 2-point, and gave them a 5.

Why? Because the operator was fantastic to work with, the hunt was in some gorgeous country, we saw plenty of wildlife, and it was a hunt I'll remember forever. 

Freaking Utahans and expectations . . .


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MadHunter said:


> Interesting data. I wonder how many people actually did the survey!?!? The Zion Muzzy hunt had a 2/3 success rate yet only 2.2 satisfaction rating. Did the 4 unsuccessful hunter take the survey and the successful ones didn't?


I think it took those guys about 16+ points to hunt bucks that probably hadn't gone into the rut yet and they were told by friends how awesome of a hunt it would be if they drew the tag. 
Kind of like the youth any bull hunt.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Expectations for sure. But the Henry's satisfaction rating is in the 3's. The epitome of some peoples holy grail of mule deer management.

Kind of interesting to see some of the success rates. And always fun to see days hunted.


----------



## tander123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I’m curious, it shows 30 something pronghorn bucks harvested on DLL. I turned in my doe tag because of the letter DLL sent out about such low numbers left on the ranch. So did they all of the sudden come back?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$100,000,000,000 buys alot of pronghorn I guess.


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

tander123 said:


> I'm curious, it shows 30 something pronghorn bucks harvested on DLL. I turned in my doe tag because of the letter DLL sent out about such low numbers left on the ranch. So did they all of the sudden come back?


Last year they harvested 61 bucks and 156 antlerless. Keep in mind some paying hunters will eat tag soup some years rather than harvest one without enough inches. Some hunt them a day or so after they get done with other hunts... and they still slammed 61.

I would wait for the antlerless results first, but the herd was slammed. They worked out a deal with a neighboring farmer who did NOT want the antelope but the snow pushed them there (doesn't normally), and paid for a fence for him/worked with him to "push" them back. Something like that..

On another corner of the ranch they got snowed in and couldn't cross anywhere so they simply died. Antelope carcasses everywhere.

There also was a large portion that went to other parts of Wyoming and never migrated back. It was a crappy year for antelope up there.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

*GS Deer*

GS deer is finally out: https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/bg/2019/2019_gs_deer_hr.pdf


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

brisket said:


> GS deer is finally out: https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/bg/2019/2019_gs_deer_hr.pdf


I am surprised.hunter success are very low in a lot of units compare to last year:shock:.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

cedar said:


> I am surprised.hunter success are very low in a lot of units compare to last year:shock:.


Yes, I had the same thoughts when looking through those. Some units really dropped a lot!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

cedar said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> > GS deer is finally out: https://wildlife.utah.gov/pdf/bg/2019/2019_gs_deer_hr.pdf
> ...


Unfortunately,
I see this trend continuing into 2020.

I'm seriously seeing wintering deer herd numbers looking like 2002/03


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Unfortunately,
> I see this trend continuing into 2020.
> 
> I'm seriously seeing wintering deer herd numbers looking like 2002/03


not saying you're right but it sure doesn't help when the horn hunters start pushing the deer around their winter grounds.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

The data proves what everyone was saying, that DWR was fudging the numbers of deer to keep SFW promise. 

I also agree with goofy that this will be a worse year than last year. Hopefully the deer will have weather so they can bounce back quickly.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I looked at the Monroe ML success rate and it claims 40%. There must of been a lot of shooting after I left after 5 full days of hunting. With only 195 hunters that puts around 78 bucks hitting the ground and all I heard was around 7 shots while I was up there until Monday morning. And 5 of those shots that I heard came from another camp near us where the hunters just shot his ML to clear the barrel to clean it each night.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> I looked at the Monroe ML success rate and it claims 40%. There must of been a lot of shooting after I left after 5 full days of hunting. With only 195 hunters that puts around 78 bucks hitting the ground and all I heard was around 7 shots while I was up there until Monday morning. And 5 of those shots that I heard came from another camp near us where the hunters just shot his ML to clear the barrel to clean it each night.


This is a perfect example of why we should NOT govern or manage based strictly upon anecdotes. I don't deny your experience is exactly as you describe. But our experiences are just that-ours. And ours alone. Clearly there were many other hunters that didn't have the same.

This is not to say that the Monroe is in great shape for deer and there is no reason for concern. I haven't even been on the mountain in a couple years, so I have no current perspective at all. It's just saying that what you posted above is EXACTLY why I take with a major grain of salt any individual report of doom and gloom on a unit. Even really good hunters have years where they struggle. That is due to a whole lot of factors, many are not within their control. Herds being way down could be one of them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As I have mentioned in another post, in 5 days of hunting and another 2 days on the Monroe I saw a total of 4 bucks.

Talking to 3 other hunters I saw a lot more than they did when I left on Monday morning. 

In the long run I just don't trust the surveys that is conducted by whomever it is that does them. If they want a accurate count they need to have a mandatory reporting system set up with checkin stations set up. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

One more time
https://html5-player.libsyn.com/emb...heme/legacy/thumbnail/yes/direction/backward/


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Plus I'm still not sure what is to be accomplished by mandatory reporting.

It is a pretty easy feel good measure but what does it accomplish?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Its interesting the hunter satisfaction remained about the same as normal. Mid 3's.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> As I have mentioned in another post, in 5 days of hunting and another 2 days on the Monroe I saw a total of 4 bucks.
> 
> Talking to 3 other hunters I saw a lot more than they did when I left on Monday morning.
> 
> In the long run I just don't trust the surveys that is conducted by whomever it is that does them. If they want a accurate count they need to have a mandatory reporting system set up with checkin stations set up.


If you don't trust the current surveys, you won't trust the results with mandatory reporting and check systems set up either. You have the right to not trust it if you want to not trust it. I won't try and convince you otherwise. But I suspect that what I said above would play out the same. You had a poor experience this year on the Monroe, some others did too. But not everyone did. It happens, and that shouldn't be impossible to believe.

I support mandatory reporting for any big game tag received. I'm not sure it will solve anything, I just think it's a good practice. It probably would even cost less than the current surveys are costing with paying people to make phone calls.


----------

